# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  BİYOLOJİK BİTKİ BESLEME bakteri	bakteri çerçeveli bakteri çerçeveli 2 MİKROBİYAL BİT

## anau

*BİYOLOJİK BİTKİ BESLEME*




MİKROBİYAL BİTKİ BESLEME AJANLARI
Tarımsal üretimdeki hatalı teknikler sebebi ile bitki sağlığı ve toprak canlılığı olumsuz yönde etkilenmektedir. Gereğinden fazla gübreleme ve ilaçlama sonucu toprakta biriken kimyasallar, toprak altı patojenler ile mücadelede bilinçsiz toprak dezenfeksiyonu, bitkisel üretimde son yılların en önemli sorunlarından kalıntı problemlerini gündeme getirmiştir.
Toprakta eşsiz bir uyum içerisinde var olan mikroorganizmalar, günümüzde uygulanan yanlış üretim teknikleri yüzünden kayba uğramış ve beraberinde birçok sorunu getirmiştir. Bu nedenle yararlı mikroorganizmaların sürdürülebilir tarım için toprağa dışarıdan takviyesi gerekmektedir.
Aşırı gübre uygulamalarının sonucu olarak toprak canlılığının zarar görmesi bitkilerin besin alım olanaklarını da kısıtlamıştır. Uygulanan fosforlu gübrelerin özellikle yüksek pH ve kireçli toprak koşullarında yaklaşık %50-%70lik gibi büyük bir kısmı kalsiyum, magnezyum, demir gibi elementler tarafından bağlanır ve bitkiler tarafından alınamaz forma (Trikalsiyumfosfat, Trimagnezyumfosfat vb.) dönüşür. Bu durumda, bitkide fosforun yanında demir gibi önemli mikroelement eksiklikleri de gözlenebilmektedir. Toprak içindeki çeşitli mikroorganizmalar salgıladıkları organik asitler ile bu kimyasal bağları çözerek, fosfatın yarayışlılığını arttırmaktadır._Bacillus polymyxa_ türü bakteriler (Phosfert), _Penicillium bilaii_ (JumpStart) türü funguslar, mikoriza mantarları (ERS-Endo Roots Soluble) gibi yararlı mikroorganizmaların rizosfere dahil edilmesi ile, toprakta var olan fosfordan yararlanma olanağı artmış ve uygulanan gübreden maksimum fayda elde edilmiş olacaktır.
Biyolojik azot fiksasyonu olarak adlandırılan biyokimyasal reaksiyonlar sonucu, toprakta serbest halde yaşayan _Azotobacter_ler (Bioplin) topraktaki karbondan yararlanır, kendi gelişimleri için ise atmosfer azotunu kullanırlar. Bu yararlı bakterilerin ölümlerinin ardından bünyelerindeki azot, toprak çözeltisine geçer ve bitkiler bundan yararlanmış olurlar. Baklagil bitkileri ile simbiyotik yaşam şekli gösteren _Rhizobium_ bakterileri(TagTeam) ise baklagil köklerindeki nodüllerde faaliyet gösterir. Bu yararlı bakteriler bitkinin azot ihtiyacının büyük kısmını karşılayarak yarar sağlamaktadır.
Mikroorganizmaların bitkilere sağladığı besin desteği sadece toprak altında değildir. Toprak üstü aksamda, bitkinin solunumu sonucu açığa çıkan karbondioksiti kullanarak yaşamını sürdüren ve atmosfer azotunu bitkiye bağlayan Azot Bakterileri(Vitormone) de mevcuttur. Bitkiye bağladığı azot ile hem bitkiyi yapraktan besler hem de salgıladığı metabolitler ile bitki metabolizmasını aktifleştirerek hormonal dengeyi düzenli kılar.
Bütün bu yararlı mikroorganizmalar bitkinin beslenmesinde rol aldığı gibi patojenlere karşı oluşturduğu rekabet ortamı ve antifungal metabolitler ile bitkiye hastalıklardan korumada da etkin görev almaktadırlar.

----------

